# Shepton Mallet Show Rally



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Motorhome Show Shepton Mallet in Shepton Mallet, Somerset starting 11/04/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=372

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just in case you have missed it we do have a rally at Shepton Show in April details HERE

Now ac45 Jean & Allen have very kindly offered to marshal for us at Shepton and they would like some people to talk to there, so could a few more of you please get adding yourselves to the rally listy and get booking with Stone Leisure just to make it worth their while coming all the way from Wales to look after you. Ta.

In case your worried about sinking we do have an all hard standing pitch at Shepton.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh come on folks we only have 5 on the rally list and one of them is the marshal and 2 not confirmed  :roll: could a few more of you get yourselves to Shepton PLEASE



Jacquie


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Please can you remove us from the list Jacquie. Realised there isn't any electric. As we are carrying on to France after we didn't want to use all our gas.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Will there be parking of at least 10ft between vans this time ? might come then.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

tattytony said:


> Will there be parking of at least 10ft between vans this time ? might come then.


Depending on how many vans we have attending which at the moment is a measly 5  I would think you might just get 10ft Tony :lol: but then on the other hand we could have a sudden influx of attendees so you prob only get 6ft then

Jacquie


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

zulurita said:


> .......Realised there isn't any electric. As we are carrying on to France after we didn't want to use all our gas.


There is electric zulurita, but it's an extra.

We have paid the additional dosh as we don't have PV and don't use a genny.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

zulurita said:


> Please can you remove us from the list Jacquie. Realised there isn't any electric. As we are carrying on to France after we didn't want to use all our gas.


Hi Rita

If you want electric you can book it direct from LX Trix Ltd Tel 01749 823162

I think its about £26.40 well it was last year for 6amps, you have to tell them you want it on Motorhomefacts pitch

Do you still want taking off the list???

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Aw come on folks lets be having a few more attending Shepton PLEASE you won't sink you know as we are on hardstanding  and most of the show is in doors so no getting wet either  

Can we at least get 10 attendees



Jacquie


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

*I am Attending*

RobMD has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> I think its about £26.40 well it was last year for 6amps, you have to tell them you want it on Motorhomefacts pitch


It's amazing really, £26.40 for a pitch for an attendee to a show, but us traders get charged £144 to have electricity at the Warners shows (I don't think it's Warners that charge it but pass on the charge)

I sometimes think if the show organisers brought down the prices, more traders would attend and in turn more visitors


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

It's not all sweetness and light for ordinary members of the public either Dave.

I've just received a letter saying the maximum usage is 10 amps, and if we trip our supplied power supply by using any more there is a £50 call out charge (plus VAT) to reset it.  

I think I'll be doing my sums regarding usage very carefully. :lol:


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I'd rather do without electric than pay that,the whole idea of a motorhome is to be able to be self sufficient surely.......the only reason i would want electric is to fire up the microwave but i can manage without that for a weekend.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

nukeadmin said:


> > I think its about £26.40 well it was last year for 6amps, you have to tell them you want it on Motorhomefacts pitch
> 
> 
> It's amazing really, £26.40 for a pitch for an attendee to a show, but us traders get charged £144 to have electricity at the Warners shows (I don't think it's Warners that charge it but pass on the charge)
> ...


The assuption that you use more than 6amps I assume is why you are charged £144, but it is all relative to amount you pay for a stand. I am sure they don't charge you 62.5% of your pitch/stand fee for electric like they do for us on the MHF area


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder folks that booking for Shepton closes on* 5th April at 5.30pm*

Still unconfirmed on the rally list are

trailboss
womblevra
RobMD

Have you guys now booked????????????

Still plenty of room for a few more of you to join ac45 Jean & Allen our marshals for this show.

Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

HurricaneSmith said:


> It's not all sweetness and light for ordinary members of the public either Dave.
> 
> I've just received a letter saying the maximum usage is 10 amps, and if we trip our supplied power supply by using any more there is a £50 call out charge (plus VAT) to reset it.
> 
> I think I'll be doing my sums regarding usage very carefully. :lol:


And they wonder why show rally attendances are down, :roll:


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

Booked and paid for    
See you there


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

womblevra said:


> Booked and paid for
> See you there


Well done womblevra  ive confirmed you on the rally list now.

Now we just need another dozen or so going to make it look like arally :roll: I know its not a huge show but it's usually very pleasant there and the last 2 years we have even had sun for the weekend, so come on let's be having a few more attendees PLEASE

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Come on folks can we at least make 10 attendees PLEASE you still have time to book you know




Jacquie


----------



## ac45 (Jun 28, 2011)

*shepton*

COME ON CAMPERS 
A Warm Welcome awaits you at the Shepton Show, I am sure it will be a great weekend so be sure to get your names down asap

Weather permitting there will be a little social get together Sunday morning 11am, bring your own tea/coffee and have a taste of Jean's home made Welsh Cakes.....


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

We're going to wait and see what the weather is like and just pay on the gate......hope to see you all there.


----------



## ac45 (Jun 28, 2011)

So far weathers looking good for Thursday 11th 
will keep you all posted, check out the link below 
http://www.weatherhq.co.uk/shepton-mallet/ 8)


----------



## arao99 (Apr 1, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

arao99 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

You still have a couple of days in which to book for Shepton booking closes on 5th April at 5.30pm




Jacquie


----------



## ac45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Marshalls are Alan & Jean, 
*Contact no is 07827337103*

So far weathers looking good for the weekend
check it out............

http://www.weatherhq.co.uk/shepton-mallet/10d 8)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*PRE BOOKING FOR SHEPTON NOW CLOSED*

You can still attend and pay on the gate

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Would you all please place in your windows the MHF Window Poster with you user name and christian names on it copy below

If you are not coming for any reason or not arriving on the day you booked for please let your marshals Jean & Alan know so that they are not hanging about waiting for you. Their mobile number is *0782 733 7103* please do *NOT* post on here as they may not have internet at the show.

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

If any of you are thinking of attending Shepton this weekend and paying on the gate, just tell the guys on the gate you want Motorhomefacts pitch and they will direct you down to us well that's if you want to park with us :lol: 

Jean & Alan will be there to take a £1 rally fee off you though :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Evening all from a very wet Shepton  its been chucking it down since about 5pm :roll: still our pitch is solid although we do have a few puddles now  the sun is forecast for Sunday so if you coming for the day I would come then although most things are in doors there are a few outside.



Jacquie


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

Booked in to arrive Thursday due to circumstances won`t now be arriving until Friday afternoon
Will ring and let marshalls know later today(at a more civilised time)


----------



## ac45 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Shepton Rally*

Morning campers, stopped raining & wind has dropped, Looking good at the moment plenty of room if you've not booked pay on gate, pay me £1.00 rally fee
See ya all later Alan & Jean


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

morning Alan
what's the ground like ?


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

Morning,
We booked in to arrive today but due to circumstances will not get there until tomorrow afternoon


----------



## ac45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Morning nuke,, We on hard standing Jacqie arrived yesterday said our pitch used to be part grass , I don't remember that, the weathers looking as if it will brighten but you never can tell, Alan is out scouting about re erecting our sign etc man stuff you know, let's hope a few more show up
Jean & Alan


----------



## ac45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know, look forward to meeting you tomorrow then, 
Regards from us both


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Shepton Mallet Show*

Any news on the Shepton Show how big is it and what's the weather like any information would be helpfull ,

Thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Shepton Mallet Show*



Evs54 said:


> Any news on the Shepton Show how big is it and what's the weather like any information would be helpfull ,
> 
> Thanks


Its not a big show although there are quite a few vans for sale new & used a 3 or 4 halls with accessories etc.

Weather has been sunshine and a few little showers today all in not too bad as we are all on hard standing its no problem if wet.

Jacquie


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Shepton Mallet Show*



LadyJ said:


> Evs54 said:
> 
> 
> > Any news on the Shepton Show how big is it and what's the weather like any information would be helpfull ,
> ...


Thanks for that Saturday looks the best day I quess ,might just turn up as a day visitor .


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

Was attempting to visit on Sunday travelling en route with my motorhome and parking with the cars. But torrential overnight rain here (25 miles from Shepton) and garden is waterlogged.
Car parking is in a field so I am having second thoughts.
Any ongoing advice on the car park on Saturday would be most appreciated.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I won't be attending now as Beryl is in Hospital following a fall!

I was really looking forward to a few days away too - never mind maybe next time!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

DavyS said:


> Was attempting to visit on Sunday travelling en route with my motorhome and parking with the cars. But torrential overnight rain here (25 miles from Shepton) and garden is waterlogged.
> Car parking is in a field so I am having second thoughts.
> Any ongoing advice on the car park on Saturday would be most appreciated.


Hi Davy

Parking is ok at Shepton there were about 30 motorhomes parked in the day parking area today none got stuck as far as I know as there are roads between the aisles.

Jacquie


----------



## ac45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, Rob & Beryl sorry you could not make it to Shepton, Beryl must have been quite shaken after her fall, not to mention breaking her jaw, give her our Best Wishes hope she get's better soon 
Regards Alan & Jean


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to Alan & Jean for marshaling there first rally with us well done both  the cake was smashing as well  didn't like to bang on your door when we were leaving as I could see you were in the land of nod Jean :lol: an I know how tiring the job can be.


Thanks again


Jac & John


----------



## silkcut1105 (Aug 7, 2010)

*shepton mallet*

hi alan and jean was nice to see u guys after such a long time .and thanks for the welsh cakes .


----------



## arao99 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Shepton Mallet*

Hi Alan and Jean
Thank you for marshalling the event you did a great job and many thanks for the welsh cakes and making us feel welcome on our first rally.
David & Carmel


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I have added a few pictures to the photo gallery if any one else has any please add them to it

Shepton Rally Piccys

Jacquie


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

HurricaneSmith said:


> ..... received a letter saying the maximum usage is 10 amps, and if we trip our supplied power supply by using any more there is a £50 call out charge (plus VAT) to reset it.


It turned out that the main power outlet boxes were not locked, and if we had tripped out it would have been simple to reset the system ourselves for free.

A big thank you to Jean and Alan for marshalling Shepton Mallet MHF Rally. Thank you also for the gift wrapped welsh cakes which were lovely.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan and Jean

Thanks for the good wishes Re: Beryl. The consultant cancelled her discharge on Friday and kept her in over the weekend.She arrived home this afternoon tired out (you don't get much rest in hospital!).


----------



## ac45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you to you all for your kind comment's we really enjoyed the rally ourselve's, it's a pity we could not muster up a few more to join us but I think it's safe to say we all enjoyed, great to see Stuart & Kath after such a long time and you were all such a great bunch of people which was our pleasure in meeting you all, hope to meet up with you all again in the future, Best Regards to you all,
We are now in Burnham, having a lovely quiet break B4 we go wandering around France, Oh dear, it's a hard life being retired............  keep smiling


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

We should arrive around lunchtime.  

If anyone would like an unused Shurflow pump(£35) let me know. I recently bought it as a spare but it's no longer required. I will bring it with me.

Looks like the weather is going to be good, or maybe I shouldn't have said that. :roll: 


Paul


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

oxford-wanderer said:


> We should arrive around lunchtime.
> 
> If anyone would like an unused Shurflow pump(£35) let me know. I recently bought it as a spare but it's no longer required. I will bring it with me.


Hello Paul,

Is it possible that you've posted in the wrong thread as the Shepton Mallet MHF Rally was last weekend?

Possibly you meant to post in the Peterborough thread. :wink:


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Is it possible that you've posted in the wrong thread as the Shepton Mallet MHF Rally was last weekend?

Possibly you meant to post in the Peterborough thread. :wink:[/quote]

Thank you

Oops, would help if I did. 

Paul


----------

